# T-Shirt  iSleep : ça vous tente (Objectif 100 commandes!)



## oohTONY (11 Mars 2008)

Hello, 
J'ai eu l'idée d'un visuel sympathique, qui représente bien la communauté des Mac-users sans tout autant faire gros Geek acharné et obsédé par Apple   une petite pointe d'humour et ça donne ceci :






Destiné à être porter pour au couché, *pour dormir*, au levé ou au travail  :lol:

Le prix de l'impression et de la livraison sera *moins de 12 EUR *livraison comprise.

Impression en *sérigraphie*. Les T-Shirt sont 98% Coton et 185gr/m2

Si vous êtes intéressés, si vous avez des suggestions de modification (impression Recto/verso possible mais plus chère) e.t.c.... n'hésitez pas 

_P-S : je ne prévois pas de bénéfice sur les commandes  h34r: _

Parlez-en autour de vous ou sur d'autres Forums que vous fréquentez s'il vous plaît : plus la commande sera importante, moins il seront cher (dans la limite du raisonnable) MERCI

- Nombre de commandes prévues : 6


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2008)

Pas pû résister... :rose:  






=>[]


----------



## oohTONY (12 Mars 2008)

Tu le veux en quelle taille ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Tu le veux en quelle taille ? :rateau:


Je ne voudrais pas paraître prétentieux...


----------



## two (12 Mars 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Tu le veux en quelle taille ? :rateau:


Et avec ou sans les taches jaunâtres? :rateau:


----------



## mocmoc (12 Mars 2008)

J'en commande un !
mais on ne peu pas modifier le texte "isleep" ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> J'en commande un !
> mais on ne peu pas modifier le texte "isleep" ?



:mouais:Notre service juridique va prendre contact avec vous dans les jours qui viennent. Nous vous remercions de communiquer sur ce fil vos coordonnées bancaire ainsi que les coordonnées de votre conseil.

Maitre Bienavou
Service juridique Apple



NB: vous pouvez le faire aussi en passant par votre imprimante sur du papier "transfert".


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> J'en commande un !
> mais on ne peu pas modifier le texte "isleep" ?



Tu le fais exprès, ou ca sort naturellement ?


----------



## mocmoc (12 Mars 2008)

je fais exprès


----------



## oohTONY (12 Mars 2008)

Hello,
J'ai l'intention d'en commander 50 pour avoir un bon prix et c'est soit Blanc, soit Noir 
Si je commande 25 Blanc et 25 Noir, ça augmente le prix de 4&#8364; par T-Shirt pour avoisiner 400&#8364; sans les frais de renvoie après  :whistling:

*Donc mettons nous d'accord sur une couleur* : moi j'aime bien les deux
Soit il faut accepter de payer plus cher (ce qui me réjouis pas) et j'en commanderais très peu pour pas prendre de risque.

Je devrais pouvoir arriver à 10 EUR / T-Shirt (taille au choix) envoie compris !!  (si je commande 50 exemplaires d'une seule couleur

Pour le moment il y aurais entre 15 et 20 commandes deux couleurs comprises.
Tenez moi au jus 

Une petite image un peu plus parlante


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mars 2008)

Moi je suis bien interessé. Je préférerai un noir, ca fais moins cheap ^^


----------



## CFKane (12 Mars 2008)

Je serais preneur également ! Le noir a ma préférence.
Très bonne idée en tout cas, le visuel est plutôt sympa, et effectivement ne fais pas trop geek, ce qui est un plus !


----------



## iDiot (12 Mars 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai l'intention d'en commander 50 pour avoir un bon prix et c'est soit Blanc, soit Noir
> Si je commande 25 Blanc et 25 Noir, ça augmente le prix de 4&#8364; par T-Shirt pour avoisiner 400&#8364; sans les frais de renvoie après  :whistling:
> 
> ...




_Moi j'aime bien les deux moi j'aime bien les deux... _

Pourquoi pour le noir on a droit à un poilu et le blanc une grosse poitrine?

A d'autre...


----------



## oohTONY (12 Mars 2008)

Je préfère les noirs et la commande serra sûrement composé que de noir


----------



## Leoparde (12 Mars 2008)

Yeah pas mal, j'en prend un aussi  J'aurai bien voulu blanc mais noir me vas aussi.

C'est des tailles uniques je suppose?

Sinon pour pas trop faire chier, une petite modif :

Mettre le cordons des écouteurs de la même longueur, de façon à ce que la (euhhhhhhhh) "jointure" soit au milieu du mot et pas décalée sur la droite (pas perfectionniste non non )
Et pourquoi pas augmenter la largeur du cable avant la "jointure" pour faire comme sur les vrais écouteurs


----------



## oohTONY (12 Mars 2008)

Taille au choix : M, L ou XL 
Pour les écouteurs : c'est pas souvent que les miens se mettent comme ça, je pense que ça ne serait alors pas naturel si 'trop' centré 

Merci !


----------



## Leoparde (12 Mars 2008)

C'est vrai.. Alors déraidir un peu la courbe de l'écouteur de gauche, car la on dirait que le cordon de droite est coupé et rajouter dessus.... Après tu fait comme tu veux 

Tu envoi un MP à tous le monde pour confirmer la commande?

[edit] Tu a raison, SE et Apple sont les deux seules marques qui mérite du respects


----------



## oohTONY (12 Mars 2008)

Oui je ferais ça, mais actuellement, pas les moyens de commander, dès que je vends un iPhone ou un Applecare (iMac) je commande


----------



## guizmo47 (12 Mars 2008)

Moi j'aimerais bien en prendre 2 (ce que j'ai mis dans le sondage) noirs (M si pas de S et XL) mais j'ai peur de ne pas rentrer dans les cases des modes d'expédition : J'habite en Polynésie...
Dis moi si ça peut le faire quand même...
Merci...


----------



## oohTONY (12 Mars 2008)

10 EUR de frais d'envoi pour l'internationale..... (hors U-E) ce qui ferait 20 EUR en tout.... :s


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Décembre 2008)

Ces ticheurtes sont-ils encore disponibles ? Un en noir, ça me dirait bien (désolé darriver en retard :rateau: )


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2008)

Moi je voudrais plutot un iFuck







:rateau:


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je voudrais plutot un iFuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est toi avec les cheveux longs ?


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2008)

Nope, c'est le cameraman...   


Perso je suis pas tenté par le t-shirt... Etant en ce moment célibataire, je me couche seul et un tel t-shirt n'aurait donc pas la possibilité de faire marrer quelque jeune donzelle alanguie et assez geek pour rire à mon t-shirt avant de m'offrir ses charmes... 
Et mon chat a pas suffisamment de sens de l'humour...




Mais ils sont plutôt marrants sinon


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'ai rien compris&#8230;

C'est un ticheurte ou un slip ?

De toutes façons, les slips, c'est naze, non ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> 
> De toutes façons, les slips, c'est naze, non ? :mouais:


Oui, je parie que c'est ce que portent bobby et Ed !...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, je parie que c'est ce que portent bobby et Ed !...


Ta bouche!


----------



## Ineilaur (20 Janvier 2009)

Sympa ces T-Shirts  dommage que j'arrive (un peu ) trop tard ...
Sont-ils dispo ailleurs ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2009)

Si y a des pantoufles je veux bien


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Si y a des pantoufles je veux bien



Des charentaises ? :style:


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Des charentaises ? :style:



Evidemment, il faut savoir garder un certain style en toutes circonstances


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Evidemment, il faut savoir garder un certain style en toutes circonstances


Va te coucher, pauvre empaffé!


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je voudrais plutot un iFuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si vous en fait des comme sa j'en prend 2 rouge et noir.


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va te coucher, pauvre empaffé!




Bah je viens de me lever :sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi j'ai rien compris&#8230;
> 
> C'est un ticheurte ou un slip ?
> 
> De toutes façons, les slips, c'est naze, non ? :mouais:


les slips... les poils... faut pas garder... enlèves tout. comme ça le futal tombe plus vite


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va te coucher, pauvre empaffé!


non, pauv' fille :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> non, pauv' fille :rateau:



qu'est-ce qu'il veut le mal baisé ?


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Janvier 2009)

mais moi je me fais pas doigter à la fistinière moi, madame


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Février 2010)

Désolé dinsister mais et ces ticheurtes ? Pas moyen den avoir un ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2010)

Désolé d'insister mais et ces slips kangourou goût pomme ? Pas moyen d'en avoir un ?


----------



## Gronounours (20 Février 2010)

Désolé d'insister mais&#8230; et ces tire-bouchons griffés macgé ? Pas moyen d'en avoir un ?


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2010)

D'un point de vue graphique, le P avec le morceau de pomme est tout simplement à chier.

Dans l'ensemble, globalement, le rendu, l'idée, le concept, sont à chier.


----------

